

Overshadowed - Pandora Also Files For IPO - bproper
http://www.streetinsider.com/IPOs/Pandora+Media+(P)+Sees+IPO+Price+of+$7+-+$9Share/6556472.html

======
mikeryan
This isn't overshadowed, they filed in February and was one of the first of
the current crop to file. Today they just set the share price.

------
ryanlchan
Smart play: Pandora's launching their IPO before the other big players start
moving. With Google Music and Amazon Cloud Player coming into the market,
Pandora's trying to get their offering done before competition gets fierce.

Feels like Groupon is doing something similar. With Google and Facebook moving
closer into local deals and LivingSocial nipping at its heels, its only a
matter of time before Groupon starts feeling the heat.

~~~
kmfrk
Pretty damn smart considering that they had the foresight of all this, when
they filed for IPO in February.

~~~
r00fus
Google's $6B offer for Groupon was the catalyst, not some "foresight"...
Groupon thought they could get better from an IPO than going with Google.

~~~
sliverstorm
He was referring to Pandora, the ones that filed in February.

------
akozak
Tangent: Their ticker will be "P."? Are there any other labels with
punctuation in it?

~~~
sp332
The ticker is "P", not "P.". :)

~~~
rudiger
The rise of "logical punctuation"?

~~~
mestudent
<http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/writing-style.html>

------
jedberg
I was surprised that they got a single letter ticker symbol, so I looked up
the history. It turns out that P used to be for Phillips Oil, which gave up
the symbol when they merged with Conoco.

I'm amused by the fact that a tech company is taking an oil company's ticker.

------
sireat
I loved Pandora for the brief amount of time that I could use it "legally".

As long as I continue to get this message:

"Dear Pandora Visitor,

We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can
no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S."

Sure, I have my Linode and could use Pandora, if I really wanted, but not
everybody in Europe or elsewhere outside US wants to jump through hoops just
to use some service.

------
breathesalt
Relevant: <http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2440>

------
cloudwalking
When is their stock going on the market? I couldn't find it in the article.

~~~
lukejduncan
They aren't allowed to announce things like that. Although eventually a pundit
will piece it together

------
buster
Now, if they were only (officially) available in germany :(

------
sbochins
I've never been a fan of Pandora. Usually my stations end up sounding like a
typical classic rock FM station. The commercials they have on their site for
the free service is almost as bad as FM radio commercials.

~~~
trafficlight
It all depends on what bands you select at the beginning and what songs you
favorite.

~~~
bimbly
Agreed. You need to remember that all the stations are separate objects. So,
on your techno stations, don't favorite soft rock. Oh, and pony up the cash
for the paid service; it is worth every penny to not have commercials for
business cards.

------
Apocryphon
No last.fm IPO?

~~~
skymt
last.fm is part of CBS Interactive. If you like, you can buy stock in CBS
right now.

------
xdie
This story brought to you by LivingSocial... over and over and over again.

